# B4200 Need Help with Hydraulic Question



## WallyBear (May 11, 2011)

I have my first CUT and I am very excited and ready to put it to work.

The bucket had been working fine but after I removed the MMM I can't seem to get hydraulic power back to the loader. I had switched to the 3point hitch when I was removing the mowing deck to lower the deck, but now when I switch back to the loader I have no hydraulics. If I switch back to the 3piont it works fine but nothing when I switch back to the loader.

Kubota's and CUT tractor in general are brand new to me so there are a lot more knobs and controls then my old Cub 127 and I am sure I must be doing something wrong.

Any suggestions out there?


----------

